# flyfishing the Texas City Dike



## Ramon264 (Feb 25, 2012)

are their any places to flyfish the texas city dike?


----------



## conk jr (Jun 11, 2010)

i always try the south side by the boat ramps around mile 3


----------



## Ramon264 (Feb 25, 2012)

is that on skyline or the actuall dike itself?


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

I think the dime.


----------

